
Readlax – Speed Reading Tools - golovatyi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/readlax-speed-reading/noggimpgfjnknjblddfibbdnocffdoii
======
ghgr
I've been reading its reviews and I can't honestly say if they are machine
generated or not. They are so generic that they'd work for any app. Examples:

> This chrome extension saves my time. Just love it. Very very useful thing I
> have ever got.

> It's a awesome app and work effectively. I try to use in my all work. It's
> truly a great extension

> Highly recommended extension. I am so much impressed with it. In one word
> it’s great.

> This extension has improved my work efficiently. I am very much comfort in
> every time for this extension. In one word it's best.

> Its relax to run. Totally a WOW app. Looking forward for more updates.
> Thanks.

> This is one awesome app that I have come across so far. The functions and
> features available are outstanding. I love it ..!

And now some with basic context awareness (the word "Read" from "Readlax -
Speed Reading"). Examples:

> Speed reading apps is a very enjoyable to run. Its simple instructions will
> make you comfortable to use it. Just loved it.

> Its a awesome app that makes reading speedy easier and interesting. Highly
> recommend.

> I am very much happy to get it. I faced difficulties when I used other apps.
> But after getting this it makes my reading so simple and flexible.

> This app makes my reading very speedy. I highly recommend it. Best app ever.

I'm inclined to believe that they are spam. But surely Google won't allow
that, _right_?

~~~
alexpetralia
I'm so grateful that HN has such a fine-tuned BS detector - filters out the
noise (eg. suspicious apps like this) very quickly.

~~~
otakucode
I didn't even look at the link. Speed reading doesn't exist. It is, and always
has been, a hoax. I thought this was widespread knowledge by now.

~~~
golovatyi
I don't agree with you. Speed reading exist. Just remember how fast you read
in school and in university. It's two different speeds. That skill you can
train. It's like going to the gym to train the body. You can train your brain
as well. Standart person read with speed 150-200 words per minute, but it's
very easy to train speed to 700-1500 words. For example, after some training,
I can read with 700-1000 wpm. And as usual, I read 10 books every month. I
think it's great.

------
pacuna
Kind of disappointing. Best thing for reading that I've found lately is Spritz
([http://spritzinc.com/](http://spritzinc.com/)) . I use it mainly to read
online articles. It's a shame there are not many apps that use Spritz to read
books and other stuff. I tried some of the website recommendations buy they
weren't very good IMO.

~~~
golovatyi
I don't like Sprits. It could be good for training eyes to recognize words but
it's not good to train speed reading. It's not natural for reading

------
artpar
Made a similar app for android some years back. Let me know if someone wants
the source code of this

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blueflame....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blueflame.speedreader)

~~~
golovatyi
I'd like to learn code, could u send to my eamil any usefull info,
golovatyi[@].hotmail.com Please delete brackets when send email

------
golovatyi
Hi. I'm founder of Readlax and Lead developer there. This app helps to improve
reading skill, train speed reading and focusing for eyes.

~~~
otakucode
Does it bother you that there is substantial scientific research showing that
no meaningful increase in reading speed is possible without sacrificing
comprehension? In essence, showing that speed reading is a hoax?

~~~
golovatyi
Speed Reading is just trained a skill. You can train it like a body in
exercise room. Reading consists from three steps: decoding text symbols (you
should train decode couple words at one glance), comprehensive that text and
retention. For speed reading, you should train all these steps. Just think
about your reading speed on 7-8 age and on 22 age (in university). Does it
have the difference? I think yes, but why? Because it was trained year by year
and this skill is trainable. For example, I read before start to learn speed
reading 2-3 books a month, but now I read 8-12 books a month. This is my
challenge for 2017 year -
[https://www.goodreads.com/user_challenges/8700342](https://www.goodreads.com/user_challenges/8700342)

------
ncottre
I downloaded it and tried it on Scribd and I can't tell what it is doing.

~~~
golovatyi
open any books and click button "Start Reading"

------
roceasta
One thing that helps my reading, paradoxically, is listening to speech on
headphones whilst out on a walk. I sometimes find myself visualising the words
as I hear them. Presumably this helps me to recognise them more speedily in
print.

~~~
kbutler
If visualizing words at listening speed helps you read faster, you're probably
reading pretty slowly.

One key technique in beginning speed reading is to stop subvocalizing the
words, so that you can go faster than speech.

~~~
tux1968
What is done instead of subvocalizing the words? Everytime I look at a word I
instantly "hear" it, my imagination isn't good enough to conceive of what
could replace that internal experience.

~~~
kbutler
The purpose of the written word is to help you think the concept.

You can read faster if can see the wordand think the concept rather than
mentally sounding it out:

    
    
        abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz  
    

did you really vocalize each letter, or did you just think the concept,
"alphabet"?

    
    
       alphabetically 
    

rather than "al-fu-beh-ti-cully" just the concept of "a-z order".

You can also see groups of words at a time:

    
    
        The end of the road
    

and think the concept instead of thinking each syllable.

